

Anyone with a day job looking for part-time cofounders? - pilom

With all the posts recently about working on startups after a fulltime job, I figured there would be some people who are working on stuff part time after work and want a partner for motivation as much as complimentary skill sets.
======
pilom
I'm working on security hardened VM's/AMI's of standard operating systems. Not
a fan of how "corporate" security companies are. Looking for a designer and/or
a biz guy/gal.

